# fox trapping tips for astarting trapper



## foxtrapper123 (Sep 29, 2008)

i just started trapping last year and actcidentally caught two fox i want to know where to set so i can have a good fox catch rate this year


----------



## JChapman33 (Nov 16, 2008)

logging roads


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Set on sign, finding tracks and scat will show you good locations. Edges or changes in cover are a good place to start looking. For example CRP grass/crop field edges etc. Outstanding features like rock piles or haybales also attract fox.


----------

